# frequent involuntary expression of anal glands



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, long topic title......


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzanne, what a horrible problem. Sierra is such a gorgeous girl, but that's a very nasty problem. I have heard of dogs doing this, but only as much as you and a couple other people have said. It seems this would be very frustrating and repulsive.

I don't know if your veterinarians are more advanced than ours, but anal gland removal here is highly discouraged because it often creates a problem with incontinence. You could easily be trading one problem (fluid expression) for another (feces left on you) instead. 

I wish I had some helpful information or suggestions, but I don't have a clue on this topic, except to avoid anal gland surgery if at all possible - unless it is much better in Europe.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

So it's really causing a lot of friction, and that 's what makes me want to cry.....


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm just wondering if it's the food she's eating? What are you feeding her and are her poops nice and firm generally?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzanne, 

I don't have advice but hugs. While it sounds very physical for her, maybe there is a mental component as well. I would definitely get your vet's advice and maybe there is also some holistic treatment to look into.

Amanda


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> I'm just wondering if it's the food she's eating? What are you feeding her and are her poops nice and firm generally?


She's been on Purina Proplan Salmon and Rice basically all her life..as that's what she got when she was still at her breeder's.....when at my parents house she gobbles the Eukanuba specialist food that's for Dinky.....
..........only 2 weeks ago I started to give her Duck as well....
She hasn't been at my parents for a few weeks now, and we still have the issue, so it's not from the Specialist food....

Her stool is generally a bit soft, never rabbit-droppings like firm... Though when she's had Duck it's really firm....

Usually the first half is really firm and the second half is softer.....
She always poops in sections.... usually in 3's within a distance of 4 mtrs....

I am sooo sorry for any poopy-topic.....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor you, Suzanne! Like Daniel, I'd wonder about the food that Sierra eats. Could a change in her diet make the problem go away? What if you added something, or cut something out, say a particular treat? What is she eating now?

I think that if she had firmer stools, this would naturally allow the glands to express themselves during a bowel movement. If her stool is soft (perhaps too soft?), then the glands may need to express periodically throughout the day... while on your lap! 

It's just an idea.... I don't know what else to suggest for now.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Suzanne,
> 
> I don't have advice but hugs. While it sounds very physical for her, maybe there is a mental component as well. I would definitely get your vet's advice and maybe there is also some holistic treatment to look into.
> 
> Amanda


Thank you for your kind words Amanda, 
Holistic treatment? What is that?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Guess we posted at the same time! lol

Maybe if you aimed at finding a food that created a firmer stool, that might help..... ?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes, it seems so hahaha!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Suzanne- hollistic is more of a natural way. I just did a few searches and fiber is suppose to be good for the anal glands so maybe add some flax to her diet?

While I have never tried any of these treatments, you may want to talk to your vet about them to get some ideas.

Here are a few sites:
http://www.earthlyherbs.com/dog-anal-gland.htm
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/anal_gland_issues.html
http://www.smalldogsparadise.com/health-care/empty-your-dogs-anal-sacs-the-natural-way/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I'm glad to see that you found some info that may be helpful. This would be very distressing, I'd think.

I did a bunch of searching around online about this after reading Suzanne's topic. Fortunately (???) she isn't alone, but unfortunately, there didn't seem to be many helpful suggestions available. It seems to be tied to anxiety more often than not. Having read that, I wonder if you can treat Sierra like an overly anxious dog and start working with her to keep her calm and confident. Do you do any obedience-type of training with her? That always seems to help boost the confidence of the dogs. Treating the anxiety with something calming may be helpful too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh poor Sierra - such a beautiful girl with a very unpleasant problem. If she did better on duck, I would go back to that. I like the Salmon and rice but in the end, I think it just isn't as good as a duck based diet. I'm not sure what foods you have available in Europe, but if you can get Dick Van Patten's Potato and Duck that's an easy duck fix. The coat may get dry so you'll want to supplement with some salmon oil. Personally, I'd stay away from additional flax if you can. I've only heard anecdotal things about it causing whelping issues - nothing clinical, so if your vet recommends the flax, by all means take his/her word over mine.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Sierra's problem. The car incident sounds anxiety based, but I don't understand why she would continue to express her glands in the other situations you described. Could they be "overly full"? 

I think Lincoln's glands are automatically expressed as he poops. I always see a couple of liquid drops on the patio near his poops (but it isn't watery poop or anything). I haven't expressed them or had them expressed otherwise. I think I see the drops pretty frequently - like every day - so they must have quite a regular supply of fluid that builds up in there?

I hope you can find some relief from this problem soon. :hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*anal gland removal*

Daisy had some very serious anal gland obstuctions...and the vet said it would have to be even more serious to remove them. There was a havanese at our vets that did have them removed due to constant and serious blocked anal glands. They had a specialist come in and do it because it is very, very serious; and if not done right can cause all sorts of very serious problems including permanent incontinence.

Luckily, Daisy's change in diet helped. She had her glands expressed at the vets on a regular basis for a while. The vet techs do it, so that it isn't that expensive.

A raw diet has helped. Also eating a diet without any grains has really helped.

I know Daisy's situation isn't the same as yours but I thought this information might help.

My senior cat has also had blocked glands twice. What an awful smell it is...so I can totally relate to your not being happy with this situation.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh poor Sierra - such a beautiful girl with a very unpleasant problem. If she did better on duck, I would go back to that. I like the Salmon and rice but in the end, I think it just isn't as good as a duck based diet. I'm not sure what foods you have available in Europe, but if you can get Dick Van Patten's Potato and Duck that's an easy duck fix. The coat may get dry so you'll want to supplement with some salmon oil. Personally, I'd stay away from additional flax if you can. I've only heard anecdotal things about it causing whelping issues - nothing clinical, so if your vet recommends the flax, by all means take his/her word over mine.


*sigh* yes, it's really not pleasant.... such a lady....and then such a stinker hahaha!

Sorry for the misunderstanding, with Duck I mean the brand "Duck", it doesn't have any duck in it *grins*, basically it's ready made "barf"-food....slices you can put in the freezer...
Unfortunately they don't have anything with salmon in it..... So yes I would definitely add more salmon oil to her food......

For now I will keep her on a half Salmon and rice half "Duck" and see how that works....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Amanda, thank you for the links, I will research them thoroughly!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I had some advice,but I do not. I did want to make a comment though---

Doesn't your vet regularly express the anal glands? My vet does that automatically on Vinnie and Quincy's check ups. I've also heard of groomers doing it regularly as just "one of those things" as neither charge extra,and although my boys don't like their butts messed with----neither have been vocal or overly distressed.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Please go to www.dogfoodanalysis.com, the review section and take a look at one of the 5 star foods. Personally, I would try a mix of Innova and Evo. That way with a mix of Evo the stools will be smaller since it's grain free.

Keep in mind that a diet change can take at least a month until you see some change. My guys are on raw and their poops are solid. They have never had to have their glands espressed yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

poor sierra.poor you. Jasper has gland problems too. He has only expressed them involuntarily twice though and both times he was scared. One vet put him on a high fiber prescrition diet,which he refused to eat. Another vet mentioned that jasper's glands are low so unlikely to be expessed even with rock hard big poops. But jasper is an anxious dog. I have never got that impression from you about sierra. But I have been told to stay away from surgery. We are taking him to the vet about every month or two to have them expessed. He hates it too. But he seems to be happier after they are expressed. I wish I had more of An answer for you. But I do understand. Jasper released on our bookcase ihave washed it a million times and I can still sometimes get wiff of it. I will be following this thread. Hugs.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that's so funny about duck vs the Duck brand. Somebody needs to give me a fish smack!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

of course I will keep all of you here up to date.....


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Big hugs for you and and the little one.

I dont know if Mollie issue is the same or maybe leading up to it. I get Mollie glands cleanout at least every other month because she drags her bottos around the floor. It feels like she needs it more and more. She got them cleaned out on saturday and the next day she started draging again. When I checked the gland it looks full. I dont know if this is a problem. We will be going to the vet next month for a check up and I am going to talk about it with the vet. she just looks so unhappy when she dragging her bottom.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I maybe didn't say it correctly Suzanne,so I wanted to be clear. My vet checks Vinnie's and Quincy's once a year,during their exams. If they are full they express them,otherwise they don't. My boys don't see a groomer either,but I see/hear it routinely done at grooming sessions. I wonder if Sierra was actually injured some time during a check etc.? It just sounds so sad(her reaction)...:hug: I hope you can find something that works for her.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ah ok, I understand.....


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzanne,

Since this topic just came up again in another thread I thought I'd do a seach on it in the grooming section..

I also have this problem with my Hav's and will put a towel on my lap when we travel and I also carry baby wipes and a foam waterless shampoo every where I go...

Amanda: THANK YOU for the links you provided!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Good luck!! Keep me up to date !!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Suzanne,

I have a backpack that I take everywhere we go with the dogs. I put a roll of papertowels in it, bottled water and bowl, small baggie of dry dog food, comb/brush, babywipes, antiseptic hand wipes, and whatever else I think I may need.

Another one of my favorite "butt" products is by "Vetbasis" It's a foaming waterless cleanser (I love the orange/mango scent) It seems to disapate the anal odor better than baby wipes (the wipes are good for wiping!)








Vetbasis Foaming Cleanser is the unique waterless bath ideal for renewing freshness or for spot cleaning. The DEA-free formula effectively cleans, without exposing your pet to potentially harmful additives. Vetbasis Foaming Cleanser is enriched with conditioning proteins and natural herbal extracts like comfrey and aloe vera. It's also pH balanced to enhance the strength, luster and manageability of your pet's coat. Available in Orange Mango.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Suzanne,
I'm so sorry to hear Sierra is having this problem. I don't really have any suggestions, but I think it seems curious that it seemed painful for Sierra to have the glands expressed. I have never heard of this procedure to be a painful thing. Could it be possible Sierra has some other type of problem with her anal glands?

Recently Cooper involuntarily expressed his anal glands when I JUST about shut his tail in the car door.

Cowboy Johns girl, Barki, seems to have an ongoing anal gland problem, and I'll be watching this thread for tips for her. She "scoots" or aggressively chews/licks at herself even with regular gland expression.

Thanks Amanda for the links.
Good luck Suzanne.

Beverly


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Suzanne, 
I'm sorry about Sierra. Maybe, as the others suggested, changing her diet will help. I happened to see a chart about stools at the vet last week, and they said that runny stools indicate a problem. Marble has had diarrhea for the last 6 months of and on. He had been on a chicken, rice, veg diet, which I thought was very easy on the stomach. My vet gave me a hypoallergenic food (ZD I think), and it really firmed up his stools in a day. So maybe, just getting Sierra on the right food will help her not to "leak" all over you and everything else. I hope things getter better.
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Diane, girl, you are so organized!! I'm impressed! When we go out in the van, I have.... let's see.... kleenex! Yup, that's it. ound:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Marj...we are in the ANAL thread!!!!ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA, that just made my day Diane!ound:

Beverly


----------

